# beams and 700 piece hardi



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Doug thanks for the referral to Bobby. Got old school with a block and tackle on a couple of those PT beams. turned out nice thanks


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Looking good Drew. Jobs like those are always fun compared to the norm.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks. would have been perfect to start right about now, this weather is awesome.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice job Drew. Looks good.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

That is a lot of hardi and I bet those heavy beams were fun. Nice work.


----------

